# Fleece - what to choose?



## GoodandPlenty (Feb 4, 2012)

Premium. Anti-pill, Double Brushed, Polar, Sherpa, Minky, Micro?

Medium weight, Heavy weight, 360 grams, 100 weight?

One-sided fuzzy or both sides?

Holy smokes. What should I be buying to work with? Six of one, half dozen of the other, or are specific weights, etc. preferable.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

Just plain old fleece works fine. Anti pill pills like mad.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

I use Polar fleece or Lambskin fleece, which ever is on sale!


----------



## TeddysMommy (Apr 24, 2011)

I don't think it matters, although I only have used anti-pill and blizzard. And use whatever side you desire


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 17, 2014)

Just make sure there are no loose strings that your hedgie can get tangled in. Fleece usually doesn't have that problem. Also, if you're in a colder climate, you might want to get something thicker if you're using it for blankies in addition to cage liners (of course, bedding should never be the primary heating method, but it doesn't hurt either). I use micro fleece just because it's so soft.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> Just make sure there are no loose strings that your hedgie can get tangled in. Fleece usually doesn't have that problem. Also, if you're in a colder climate, you might want to get something thicker if you're using it for blankies in addition to cage liners (of course, bedding should never be the primary heating method, but it doesn't hurt either). I use micro fleece just because it's so soft.


That's good to know, this thread is nearly 3 years old.


----------

